# How to Get Rid of Fleas



## aznVampire (Jul 20, 2010)

Pocky has fleas...AGAIN.. -.-
Does anybody have a really good way to get rid of fleas? I would use Revolution etc. but my parents are mad enough because we already spend a lot of money on her.
I've been giving her a bath with Dawn soap but that doesn't seem to work anymore...Any suggestions?


----------



## PaulBright (Nov 8, 2010)

For flea allergies, bathe your dog regularly, at least once a week until fleas are gone. Use a tearless dog shampoo and rub it through your dogs coat. Let your dog sit in a large tub filled with soapy water. The fleas will drown but make sure to check your dog’s head, ears, and back parts for fleas as well. 

It would be a good idea to clean your whole house! Disinfect carpets and couches as eggs might still be there.


----------



## RinseAce (Aug 16, 2010)

I use Frontline. Don't buy the cheap stuff from the local store, those can really sicken your dog. Frontline is a once a month (but I find that I usually only have to use it once a year) application that absorbs into the skin and is good for at least a month. It will kill the fleas on the dog and since fleas are attracted to the dog they will all die.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

aznVampire said:


> I would use Revolution etc. but my parents are mad enough because we already spend a lot of money on her.


Well, it's either buy the flea meds or have fleas *shrug*. Their choice.

Don't use OTC flea meds like Hartz. They're very toxic and can poison your pet. Only use the vet-quality flea meds like Frontline, Advantage, or Revolution.


----------



## amavanna (Nov 20, 2010)

oh believe me i know ur pain with the fleas, our adorable girl is just covered in them and until they are all gone she cant get on the couch with me and it breaks both our hearts. I myself at the time only had johnson baby shampoo it was the gentlest thing I had and at the time I didn't realize dawn was ok seemed to me the baby shampoo would be a lot gentler, it was the unscented kind but i let her soak in the tub full of soapy water and the fleas just kinda fell off but boy does she have more, its just a time consuming thing to get rid of, if u ever have had to deal with lice in school children, its the same thing it takes time patience and alot of washes and combing to get through, i am looking into a flea comb as ive heard it helps get the eggs. As far as the money goes, really the money should be saved for further prevention and get the fleas out the old fashioned way with lots of soap and water and combing, then make sure you get a really good preventive med like suggested above, its also a good idea i believe to keep them groomed daily always check for tics after walks even if its just a glance through and once a week do a really good check after all the fleas are gone a monthly bath would be fantastic some might even say more often just depends how dirty or how often the dog goes outside. Fleas are a bother to people but imagine the poor pooch always scratching and itching its worth whatever trouble and expense to get them off the dog ^_^


----------



## ben46valdez (Nov 18, 2010)

To get rid of fleas, groom your dog regularly. If your dog has fleas, wash him with a flea shampoo or add some neem oil to your regular stuff. If he doesn't have them yet, regular baths with a natural flea repellent (neem oil and eucalyptus both work well) will help your dog ward off the critters. A flea comb is essential when you are in attack mode; the fine teeth will trap the fleas, which will die when you dip the comb in soapy water after each comb stroke. For the moist, infected areas your dog may develop from flea bites (called "hot spots"), try using aloe vera or tea tree oil (mixed with water) to soothe the irritation.

Use a flea repellent to get rid of fleas on your dog. In the past, I've reached for "spot-on" treatments in the pet aisle without a thought. However, recently I've become aware of what those toxins might be doing to my dog, to me, to my house, and to my yard. As with many other problems, it's best to start with something mild and go stronger if needed. You can use Flea Away powder, which is natural, on your dog. You may also try using essential oils on his collar or diluted with water and used as a spray on his coat. Bite This! by Grrroom Dog is an essential oil blend you can purchase, but cedar, tea tree, lavender and citronella oils are effective as well.


----------



## JeanieStecher (May 26, 2010)

They say prevention is better than cure. And this is the best way to get rid of fleas. See to it that everything is clean around the house, especially the corners of every house. Have vacuum as much as possible. And it is also important to check your pets circle of friends, keep them away from animals that has flea or ticks. And more importantly have a regular bath with your pets. If it persist, visit a vet for a some medication. And if you are thinking of a flea bomb, make sure to do it in a right way.


----------



## Eris13021 (May 16, 2009)

we use a flea comb daily after using frontline to get the ones that jump on Rex while he is outside normally this time of the year we dont have that problem but its been unseasonably warm in NY for this time of the year so they are hanging on longer than normal.


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

I agree with Willowy, if you don't want fleas you have to use prevention. It's one or the other. 

Quick flea lesson:
Fleas do not LIVE on the animal. The jump on, have a meal, lay their eggs, hang out for a bit and then JUMP OFF into the environment. The eggs are not sticky, but smooth, they fall off the animal into the environment and bounce around until they stop rolling. The eggs hatch to larvae which moves away to darker areas (they are photosensitive) so the congregate under furniture, baseboards, shrubs outside etc. Then they go to pupa stage where they stay, somewhat inert, until a combo of three things occurs: vibration (animal walking by), C02 (animal walking by) and a temperature change (animal walking by)...boom, they hatch, jump on said animal and start all over again.

Continually bathing the dog without treating the environment (in two 4-6 week periods) will be useless. The second treatment is to get all the pupae stage fleas after they hatch...because in the pupae they are pretty much indestructible. If you use a decent flea topical (frontline, advantage) you may be able to get by with only treating the dog providing you clean and vacuum the house regularly and get rid of the vacuum stuff ASAP. It will take longer with just topical treatment though.

Your parents need to get with the program. Flea prevention (often combined with HW prevention) may not be supercheap but it's a hell of a lot cheaper than dealing with flea allergy dermatitis, tapeworms, heartworm disease etc. It is also neglectful for them to allow you a dog and not do basic health care.


----------



## mitzi (Aug 3, 2010)

From what I have read, fleas with go up the rectum, in the ears and mouth to hide when you bathe a dog or cat, so bathing won't completely rid them of fleas.


----------



## JeanieStecher (May 26, 2010)

Well, it could not completely but at least it could minimize. There could be no better substitute than to treat it completely.


----------



## JeanieStecher (May 26, 2010)

Correct! The most important thing to have in ones home is cleanliness. It is always best to have a clean home. So if you have pets, make sure that they are healthy. So if fleas are very much infested, see a vet immediately. This is just the most secure thing to do.


----------



## JeanieStecher (May 26, 2010)

Have you tried Vanguard? also please check if the place where your pup stays is clean and let your pup stay away from other dogs or from the ground especially if it is on the sand.


----------



## Parsons-Pest-Control (Feb 2, 2011)

Cedar oil based products are extremely effective for killing fleas and other insects. Cedar oil insecticide was originally created for over sea troops to fight sand fleas. Now, its available to the general public. If it can kill desert fleas I don't think dog fleas are any match.


----------

